# Crossing Canada need anything moved?



## Chicken lights (May 17, 2022)

Per @YYCHM request- we heading to Vancouver from Ontario, loading tomorrow Wed May 18. 

As we can’t drop into the USA currently we likely going to be bouncing around out west until the office finds us a load home to Ontario 

So, find a great deal that’s just a bit too far away or in another province but gas prices killing the deal? 

All complaints are to be directed to @YYCHM this trucker is just a driver, @YYCHM is the management


----------



## 140mower (May 17, 2022)

I did just commit to a universal grinder half a province away....... But I think I want to pick it up and meet the fellow who is selling it, that is half the fun.... And you know, I don't get let out much.  
 If you need some "down time" on your truck and are in the neighborhood just bring it by here to "Honest Don's Untimely Truck And Trailer Repairs"...... I rarely get anything done and the best part is that I don't charge for what I don't do. So you can explain to the powers to be how you have saved them money.....
Huge serious hint though..... Come into BC with as much fuel as you can, it's really getting expensive this side of the Rockies and highest anywhere in North America in the Vancouver area.......


----------



## whydontu (May 17, 2022)

Regular gas in Vancouver is $2.30ish. Yesterday $90 to fill my Toyota Matrix. Us old folks think in gallons - $10.40 per gallon.


----------



## DPittman (May 17, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Regular gas in Vancouver is $2.30ish. Yesterday $90 to fill my Toyota Matrix. Us old folks think in gallons - $10.40 per gallon.


Good lord.  The world is crazy.


----------



## whydontu (May 17, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Good lord.  The world is crazy.


Tell me about it. Back in my hot rod days, I drove a mildly hopped-up 61 GMC 1/2 ton, 4-bolt 327, all the usual bolt-on vroom-vroom stuff. Vancouver to Hope Sunday drive (Toronto to Barrie for you Easterners) would burn 9 or 10 gallons of premium each way. At todays gas prices the same Sunday drive in something equivalent in performance will cost $200


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 18, 2022)

Whoo Hooo free trucking, time to expand my search for a track hoe.


----------



## whydontu (May 18, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Whoo Hooo free trucking, time to expand my search for a track hoe.


I have no idea what a track hoe is, but with this group it could be anything…


----------



## DPittman (May 18, 2022)

whydontu said:


> I have no idea what a track hoe is, but with this group it could be anything…


I can tell you don't find them at track meets, well not the track hoes that I'd like to follow me home anyways.


----------



## Susquatch (May 18, 2022)

whydontu said:


> I have no idea what a track hoe is, but with this group it could be anything…



It's soooooo hard to resist a good joke......but I'm gunna be a good boy for unexplainable reasons. 

Backhoe on tracks.


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

@Chicken lights Is this show on the road yet?  Picking up what, where?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 18, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights Is this show on the road yet?  Picking up what, where?


By “show” I assume you mean “circus”? 
Yep we rolling, it’s part of a bridge, loaded near Guelph. 

We do have 8 feet of empty deck after all


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

What's the target destination for today?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 18, 2022)

Aiming for New Liskeard


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Aiming for New Liskeard











						Guelph to Temiskaming Shores
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

Pics along the way please.   I know it's "been there done that" stuff for you but it's all new terrain for a lot of us.  I'd like to see a pic of the load as well.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (May 18, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Pics along the way please.   I know it's "been there done that" stuff for you but it's all new terrain for a lot of us.  I'd like to see a pic of the load as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig


Management getting bossy 

Will do, sir


----------



## 140mower (May 18, 2022)

P


Chicken lights said:


> Management getting bossy
> 
> Will do, sir


Poor man's GPS...... The man is watching you....LOL.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Pics along the way please.   I know it's "been there done that" stuff for you but it's all new terrain for a lot of us.  I'd like to see a pic of the load as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig











This morning, the afternoon and early evening

You’re welcome @YYCHM 

Near Nipigon aiming for the Peg tomorrow night then Cowtown for Sunday. Where’s all the Cowtown hotspots to visit?


----------



## YYCHM (May 19, 2022)

Guelph to Nipigon
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 19, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Where’s all the Cowtown hotspots to visit?



Hotspots LOL, what do you consider to be Hot?  Seems pretty dead around here to me.


----------



## Susquatch (May 19, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Where’s all the Cowtown hotspots to visit?



I'd start with a few beers at @YYCHM 's shop. I bet it isn't as dead as he thinks it is!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 19, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Hotspots LOL, what do you consider to be Hot?  Seems pretty dead around here to me.


What, no place to make loud noises and put holes in paper? No adult establishments serving food and beverages? No old iron resting places? No places to try riding a yet to be hamburger rodeo ring? 

C’mon gotta be something in Cowtown don’t tell me Stabmenton is superior


----------



## Tom O (May 19, 2022)

Nope they are just trying to cut Jason Kenny from the herd!


----------



## Six O Two (May 20, 2022)

If Calgary wins against Edmonton on Sunday, might actually be pretty busy downtown, no?


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> What, no place to make loud noises and put holes in paper? No adult establishments serving food and beverages? No old iron resting places? No places to try riding a yet to be hamburger rodeo ring?
> 
> C’mon gotta be something in Cowtown don’t tell me Stabmenton is superior



The two walk in ranges here (The Shooting Edge and The Calgary shooting Center) are very expensive and don't offer anything exotic to try.  Can't take you to my range as I don't have any guess passes (they take a month to obtain).

There is Heritage Park's Gasoline Alley for old cars and stuff.  I think most of the park is open this weekend.

Calgary has a pretty good Zoo.

The Royal Tyrrell Museum (World Heritage Site) is 1.5 hours away.

Banff?

Due to it being a long weekend these venues will be busy for sure.

As for rowdy Cowboy bars with mechanical bulls, you're on you own for that one.

Any one else (@Janger , @kevin.decelles , @RobinHood , @Dabbler ) have any ideas?


----------



## Dabbler (May 20, 2022)

I have quit Rosebud, but there are a few great places in the Forestry where one can make big noises in a safe, legal manner.  I'd be happy to host you (and show off a rifle or 2).

I'd be happy to host and guide.

@Chicken lights - looking for a really  -really- big manual milling machine?  Or an 8X24 surface grinder?  I know of one each coming up for sale, soon....


----------



## Chicken lights (May 20, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I have quit Rosebud, but there are a few great places in the Forestry where one can make big noises in a safe, legal manner.  I'd be happy to host you (and show off a rifle or 2).
> 
> I'd be happy to host and guide.
> 
> @Chicken lights - looking for a really  -really- big manual milling machine?  Or an 8X24 surface grinder?  I know of one each coming up for sale, soon....


That would be great! I don’t know Calgary very well, if at all 

Umm I think I’ll pass on a really big mill or grinder at this time but thanks 

I should try and find a map of BC, too. They’re getting harder to find


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2022)

YYCHM said, Calgary has a pretty good Zoo. Believe he's speaking to the petting zoo at the legislature, ours is same, same! LOL


----------



## Chicken lights (May 20, 2022)

@YYCHM

We’re in that weird no mans land between Kenora and Whiteshell for the night, permits don’t allow us to run in MB until the morning. Something about week day construction and a large detour if we wanted to run in MB today 

On a holiday weekend the chance of getting stopped is rare, but if we get stopped with wrong permits we’d be sitting until Tuesday to get new ones

So, somewhat out of character, we’re behaving


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2022)

Guelph to Kenora
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> We’re in that weird no mans land between Kenora and Whiteshell for the night, permits don’t allow us to run in MB until the morning. Something about week day construction and a large detour if we wanted to run in MB today
> 
> On a holiday weekend the chance of getting stopped is rare, but if we get stopped with wrong permits we’d be sitting until Tuesday to get new ones
> 
> So, somewhat out of character, we’re behaving



How do these permits work?  Do you need one for each Province?

Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (May 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> How do these permits work?  Do you need one for each Province?
> 
> Craig


It’s confusing. You can get a yearly permit by province that’s a blanket “drive where you want”. But if you exceed the dimensions on the annual permit you need a “one time trip permit” per province 

You have to watch permits closely. My SK permit was emailed to me yesterday, it said it was valid from May 19/22 until May 20/22. No bueno 

Short answer- yes, if you exceed legal dimensions you need a permit for each province/territory/state if you want to legally move that load.


----------



## Susquatch (May 21, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> My SK permit was emailed to me yesterday, it said it was valid from May 19/22 until May 20/22. No bueno



That is why we pay so much tax. Too many totally stupid public servants. 

If I were you I'd get my business manager ( @YYCHM ) to look after it. 

Either that or @Dabbler. He is used to dealing with stupid stubborn people lately so he already has the required mindset to deal with permit desk #4928 who is on Vaca after issuing his one permit per 3 years.


----------



## ShawnR (May 21, 2022)

Hey @Chicken lights 

Any photos of the load you are moving?


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2022)

@ Sasquatch said, "That is why we pay so much tax. Too many totally stupid public servants."

As a former Public Servant, member of the Canadian Forces, and a veteran I find your above comment offensive and not well taken. When you point a dirty finger at Public Servants then tar and feather them with a wide brush start with their political masters who make and set the laws. 

I sir am not a stupid man therefore a retraction and apology of said comment is the right way ahead.

Not impressed.


----------



## Dabbler (May 21, 2022)

The whole story is that I have finished my negotiating with the insurance company, and managed to get them to move about 30% higher in their offer for my damaged truck.  It took 4 adjusters, 3 levels of management, 2 1/2 months, 20 odd emails, and hundreds of hours of research.  

It became a principle thing - the original lowball offer was expected - the dismissive and obstructive behaviour of the adjusters and staff at the insurance company was not expected.  But this is a digression from the original thread.


----------



## YotaBota (May 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> That is why we pay so much tax. Too many totally stupid public servants.


Agree with Bill on this one, you're stereotyping all for the stupidity of those who make the rules. It's not the fault of the person behind the desk filing out the forms that bureaucracy has made most everything dealing with government a pita.
Yotabota SGT(retired)


----------



## Susquatch (May 21, 2022)

Dusty said:


> @ Sasquatch said, "That is why we pay so much tax. Too many totally stupid public servants."
> 
> As a former Public Servant, member of the Canadian Forces, and a veteran I find your above comment offensive and not well taken. When you point a dirty finger at Public Servants then tar and feather them with a wide brush start with their political masters who make and set the laws.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right. It was WAY TOO WIDE a brush. I very sincerely apologize for that. As I get older I tend to put too many things into the same pile too often. I should know better. Two of my uncles including my most favorite who taught me many skills served in Canada's military. 

It was not my intention to include so many selfless people who contribute so meaningfully to our country in the pile. 

My apologies sir.


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2022)

@Susquatch , apology accepted Bill says thank you!


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2022)

@Chicken lights  SITREP time.  Where abouts are you now?

Craig


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Agree with Bill on this one, you're stereotyping all for the stupidity of those who make the rules. It's not the fault of the person behind the desk filing out the forms that bureaucracy has made most everything dealing with government a pita.
> Yotabota SGT(retired)



Right on! Rule of thumb don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights  SITREP time.  Where abouts are you now?
> 
> Craig















We in the flat province with no trees 

Somewhere between Medicine Hat and Swift current


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 22, 2022)

Hey, we have trees. My yard is surrounded by Caragana hedges as well as dirty old Siberian Elm.


----------



## Susquatch (May 22, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Hey, we have trees. My yard is surrounded by Caragana hedges as well as dirty old Siberian Elm.



I love Saskatchewan. But when I think of trees, Sask does not come to mind. Sage, Sweet Grass, Timothy, and Wild Roses are what comes to my mind. 

Let's be serious here. Caragana hedges and Siberian Elms are NOT trees. A tree is not a tree until the diameter of the trunk is at least 6 ft. Before that, they are just weeds. A decent tree is about 12 ft wide. 

The prairies would not be the prairies if it had real trees growing everywhere. 

All this said with a humorous glint in my eyes and love.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 23, 2022)

Big thank you to all the Cowtown folk! Made me feel welcome and treated me like royalty 
@Dabbler 
@Janger 
@johnnielsen 
@kevin.decelles 
@YYCHM 

Cannot ask for a better bunch of guys! 

@YYCHM took me to heritage park today, along with his lovely wife 

I think I got everyone, if I missed anyone my apologies 

Scooting towards Vancouver tomorrow I’m hoping Wednesday I can try to get to the island somehow. As of right now Wednesday is an off day so fingers crossed


----------



## gmihovics (May 24, 2022)

@Chicken lights has been nice enough to agree to bring back the mini mill from https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/craftex-cx712-mini-mill-airdrie-ab-2000.5340/. 

Would I be able to impose on one of the Calgary Crew to perhaps pick up the mini mill for me until @Chicken lights comes through?


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 24, 2022)

It was great to meet @Chicken lights (a.k.a. Dave) -- And it was a rare meetup where the Non-Johns outnumbered the Johns.

@YYCHM made me laugh with his comment that he thought my mystery shaper would be bigger.   Made me think about the movie "Road House" w/Patrick Swayze.  Everyone kept saying "I'd thought you'd be bigger"

So, I guess I need a 24" G&E shaper to redeem myself......


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2022)

Ooops..... forgot to update this.









						Guelph to Calgary
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2022)

@Chicken lights how far did you get today?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights how far did you get today?


Revelstoke 

I swear this truck misses her home out here and breaks down every time she’s out west, like she’s pouting and homesick. She’ll run to PEI and back to the barn without missing a beat. She hits Alberta soil? Folds like a rookie in Vegas playing poker 

I don’t blame her, I love/miss Alberta too but at least I can get up in the morning and get ready for work


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Revelstoke
> 
> I swear this truck misses her home out here and breaks down every time she’s out west, like she’s pouting and homesick. She’ll run to PEI and back to the barn without missing a beat. She hits Alberta soil? Folds like a rookie in Vegas playing poker
> 
> I don’t blame her, I love/miss Alberta too but at least I can get up in the morning and get ready for work



Oh Oh.... What's wrong with the truck?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Oh Oh.... What's wrong with the truck?


The year old alternator decided it was no longer a happy passenger


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> The year old alternator decided it was no longer a happy passenger



Do they have one in Revelstoke or do you have to wait for one?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Do they have one in Revelstoke or do you have to wait for one?


I had it fixed before making it this far today

Sounds like the other trucks are getting the run around for parking tonight so thankfully missing that rodeo


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2022)

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Guelph,+Ontario/New+Liskeard,+Ontario/Nipigon,+ON/Kenora,+ON/Calgary,+AB/Revelstoke,+BC/@46.0646245,-116.5817905,4z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m38!4m37!1m5!1m1!1s0x882b9ad0c3a9fb6b:0x5037b28c7231b60!2m2!1d-80.2481666!2d43.5448048!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d267baf4165d12b:0x70e7cae11ab4480c!2m2!1d-79.6978808!2d47.5036644!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d5c159e7caee71d:0xdb1121774c1b4b4b!2m2!1d-88.2632805!2d49.0125155!1m5!1m1!1s0x52bdeb0c22a8375b:0xaa577b8fae4952c!2m2!1d-94.4893924!2d49.7670416!1m5!1m1!1s0x537170039f843fd5:0x266d3bb1b652b63a!2m2!1d-114.0718831!2d51.0447331!1m5!1m1!1s0x53793705fa6adda5:0x4f3c647db9d6efca!2m2!1d-118.195672!2d50.998115!3e0


----------



## Chicken lights (May 25, 2022)

Near Abbotsford tonight


----------



## YYCHM (May 25, 2022)

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Guelph,+Ontario/New+Liskeard,+Ontario/Nipigon,+ON/Kenora,+ON/Calgary,+AB/Revelstoke,+BC/Abbotsford,+BC/@46.0963929,-118.629402,4z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m44!4m43!1m5!1m1!1s0x882b9ad0c3a9fb6b:0x5037b28c7231b60!2m2!1d-80.2481666!2d43.5448048!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d267baf4165d12b:0x70e7cae11ab4480c!2m2!1d-79.6978808!2d47.5036644!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d5c159e7caee71d:0xdb1121774c1b4b4b!2m2!1d-88.2632805!2d49.0125155!1m5!1m1!1s0x52bdeb0c22a8375b:0xaa577b8fae4952c!2m2!1d-94.4893924!2d49.7670416!1m5!1m1!1s0x537170039f843fd5:0x266d3bb1b652b63a!2m2!1d-114.0718831!2d51.0447331!1m5!1m1!1s0x53793705fa6adda5:0x4f3c647db9d6efca!2m2!1d-118.195672!2d50.998115!1m5!1m1!1s0x548435c6706ab783:0x50135152a7b0560!2m2!1d-122.3044697!2d49.0504377!3e0


----------



## johnnielsen (May 25, 2022)

My wife and I hit the road early Tuesday morning as we got a call Monday night that a new grandchild was imminent in Kelowna. Baby boy is beautiful and healthy. On the way out, I saw your load (bridge segment) so pulled up next to you to say hi. It wasn't you of course but one of your companions.


----------



## gmihovics (May 25, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> My wife and I hit the road early Tuesday morning as we got a call Monday night that a new grandchild was imminent in Kelowna. Baby boy is beautiful and healthy. On the way out, I saw your load (bridge segment) so pulled up next to you to say hi. It wasn't you of course but one of your companions.


Congratulations, on your newest grandchild.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 25, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> My wife and I hit the road early Tuesday morning as we got a call Monday night that a new grandchild was imminent in Kelowna. Baby boy is beautiful and healthy. On the way out, I saw your load (bridge segment) so pulled up next to you to say hi. It wasn't you of course but one of your companions.


$100 if you let the air out of a tire or similar shenanigans, next time....

Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## Susquatch (May 25, 2022)

johnnielsen said:


> Baby boy is beautiful and healthy



Congrats John! 

Grandkids make the world go round. We have a granddaughter here for weekend. So cute! We played house. I was the father, she was the mother, and my wife was the little girl. Man that "little girl" was a problem! Her mother was constantly telling her to behave - "it's just pretend you know, so just do it!". I had the easy job! Never had so many delicious cup cakes in one meal before in my whole life and she had us both laughing in stitches!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 25, 2022)

also, a public thank you to @YYCHM for a BC map 

it’s a small thing but it’s made my life easier, just another example of forum members helping each other out, I know exactly the turns to take tomorrow 

the job site supers said everyone gets lost trying to find the actual spot they need to go, but I have confidence now where they need me 

CHMW FTW


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 26, 2022)

Congrats johnnielson on the grandson.


----------



## David_R8 (May 26, 2022)

Congrats John!


----------



## YYCHM (May 26, 2022)

Vancouver to Abbotsford
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 27, 2022)

Update time..... You back in AB now?


----------



## 140mower (May 27, 2022)

I do believe that perhaps the lure of the ocean has captivated our chicken lights. Probably found him one of those Surrey girls and hanging out at the beach in White Rock......


----------



## Susquatch (May 27, 2022)

140mower said:


> I do believe that perhaps the lure of the ocean has captivated our chicken lights. Probably found him one of those Surrey girls and hanging out at the beach in White Rock......



A Surrey Girl?


----------



## 140mower (May 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> A Surrey Girl?


Aye..... local lore has it that the girls that you don't take home to meet mom, might perhaps reside in the city of Surrey........


----------



## Chicken lights (May 28, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Update time..... You back in AB now?


Made it back near Canmore


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2022)

Vancouver to Canmore
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 29, 2022)

So where are you parked tonight?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 29, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So where are you parked tonight?


Outside Brandon MB


----------



## YYCHM (May 29, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Outside Brandon MB



Shall I include your little detour on the map?  What's the load and where is it going?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 29, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Shall I include your little detour on the map?  What's the load and where is it going?


What detour 

It’s a load of “crawler shoes” heading to a mine near Fort Frances


----------



## YYCHM (May 29, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> What detour
> 
> It’s a load of “crawler shoes” heading to a mine near Fort Frances



Fort Frances ONT?  Did you deliver to Winnipeg already?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 29, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Fort Frances ONT?  Did you deliver to Winnipeg already?


No, most people won’t know Ontario northern towns, I guess I could’ve said Kenora ONT too 

Not that people are dumb far from it, but most people are geographically challenged 

If I say I’m heading from BC to Winnipeg most people will get the gist of direction of travel + time needed


----------



## YYCHM (May 29, 2022)

Vancouver to Brandon
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## ShawnR (May 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Let's be serious here. Caragana hedges and Siberian Elms are NOT trees. A tree is not a tree until the diameter of the trunk is at least 6 ft. Before that, they are just weeds. A decent tree is about 12 ft wide.


In that case, I cut down a 40 foot tall weed last week....


----------



## YYCHM (May 30, 2022)

I'm going to assume this is correct for today....









						Vancouver to Fort Frances
					






					www.google.ca
				




Where to next?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 30, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I'm going to assume this is correct for today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically Atikokan tonight but tomorrow I think just heading home 

@ShawnR and @Darren likely heading for the old husky (santorelli’s) for a shower in the morning, no real rush


----------



## YYCHM (May 30, 2022)

Vancouver to Atikokan
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## whydontu (May 30, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> In that case, I cut down a 40 foot tall weed last week....


Only 40ft tall? Did you cut it down for kindling? A typical BC tree:


----------



## Susquatch (May 30, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Map Link



Where else would dozens of skilled people be following and watching out for a freind like this? 

Nice @YYCHM 

Safe travels @Chicken lights


----------



## Susquatch (May 30, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Only 40ft tall? Did you cut it down for kindling? A typical BC tree:
> 
> View attachment 24217



Yup, now that's a tree! 

And note the word "Typical" @ShawnR !


----------



## Darren (May 30, 2022)

@Chicken lights shoot me a msg in the morning. Could probably zip over for breakfast. Santorellis is about 12 mins from my house. About 6 mins from @ShawnR's place


----------



## Susquatch (May 31, 2022)

A small Ontario tree.

Black Walnut in my yard about 6ft in diameter at the base . It's probably close to 200 ft high. The Spruce in the background is about 30ft high. The black cherry right behind it is about 100ft.






In this shot, the tree looks a little bigger than it is because of the perspective. But it's still huge for Ontario. I'll try to get a pic of a few big Ontario hardwoods later.


----------



## Brent H (May 31, 2022)

@Susquatch - perfect for milling


----------



## Susquatch (May 31, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch - perfect for milling



Not till it gets sick. I could never cut down a healthy tree like that.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 1, 2022)

We made the barn 

Short trip to North Bay tomorrow then hopefully the weekend off 

Many thanks to any and all who helped along the way, enjoyed following along, treated me like a princess, met some great members, saw some things, got to go shooting......I believe the saying is my heart is full 

Around 10,700 kilometres for this trip 

Cheers, and again, thank you to all


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 1, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> We made the barn
> 
> Short trip to North Bay tomorrow then hopefully the weekend off
> 
> ...



Good seeing you and @Darren in Thunder Bay. Glad you made it home and hopefully, can get some time off!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 1, 2022)

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Vancouver,+British+Columbia/Abbotsford,+British+Columbia/Canmore,+AB/Brandon,+MB/Fort+Frances,+ON/Atikokan,+ON/Thunder+Bay,+ON/Elmira,+ON/@46.1739453,-119.2492749,4z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m50!4m49!1m5!1m1!1s0x548673f143a94fb3:0xbb9196ea9b81f38b!2m2!1d-123.1207375!2d49.2827291!1m5!1m1!1s0x548435c6706ab783:0x50135152a7b0560!2m2!1d-122.3044697!2d49.0504377!1m5!1m1!1s0x5370c59595456331:0x46b6315f9e1e692e!2m2!1d-115.3441856!2d51.0899934!1m5!1m1!1s0x52e790b200b97cd7:0xca31c0dc4c8e2e0a!2m2!1d-99.9500904!2d49.848471!1m5!1m1!1s0x52bb7c46992c9545:0xbf8caecf39bfae9e!2m2!1d-93.3955282!2d48.6099494!1m5!1m1!1s0x52a3f6e5f8eca18b:0xc0d5097f669eda46!2m2!1d-91.6218292!2d48.7575098!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d5921774c16e98d:0x3d0557348f1d8b74!2m2!1d-89.2476823!2d48.3808951!1m5!1m1!1s0x882bee8abb565883:0x78d491e7a5d030b2!2m2!1d-80.5629846!2d43.6004074!3e0


----------

